# The Fish I Want



## fddlss (Apr 7, 2011)

I went over the species list on the site and these are the fish I want. Please feel free to make any suggestions. I have a 120 gallon tank. Which of these fish can and cannot be together? How many? How many of each specie? I want them to be all male and get them as juveniles.

Mylochromis lateristriga
Lethrinops sp. "Mbasi Creek"
Lethrinops sp. "Red Cap" (Itungi)
Cyrtocara moorii
Nimbochromis venustus
Otopharynx lithobates (Zimbawe)
Placidochromis sp. "Phenochilus Tanzania"
Protomelas sp. "Spilonotus Likoma"
Protomelas spilonotus (Mara Rocks)

Thanks.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Pass on both species of the Lethrinops. I don't think they'll compete with the others, and their subtle colouring just is not likely to be showing with the rougher customers listed. Otherwise the list is a good start. The venestus will be hit or miss in a 5ft tank. Some males will end up being too aggressive.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You would want only one male of each species.


----------



## fddlss (Apr 7, 2011)

So, does this list looks better?

1x Male: Mylochromis lateristriga
1x Male: Cyrtocara moorii
1x Male: Otopharynx lithobates (Zimbawe)
1x Male: Placidochromis sp. "Phenochilus Tanzania"
1x Male: Protomelas sp. "Spilonotus Likoma"
1x Male: Protomelas spilonotus (Mara Rocks)
MAYBE 1x Male: Nimbochromis venustus

If yes, being that I don't want to add all the fish at once, which ones should I add first? How long should I wait to add the others? Keep in mind that I will try to get them as juveniles.

Thanks.


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

1x Male: Mylochromis lateristriga
1x Male: Cyrtocara moorii
1x Male: Otopharynx lithobates (Zimbawe)
1x Male: Placidochromis sp. "Phenochilus Tanzania"
1x Male: Protomelas sp. "Spilonotus Likoma"
1x Male: Protomelas spilonotus (Mara Rocks)
MAYBE 1x Male: Nimbochromis venustus

fddlss,

You can pretty much add any of the species together at any time. They will all be compatible together especially growing up together. I would add the venustus last if you were to get one,
being the most aggressive species you have listed. Maybe smaller than the rest too. The moori grows very slow so you want him a little bigger. Getting these fish as juveniles will be hard to sex
though, unless you vent them. Good selection of compatible fairly peaceful haps.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Agree with the others... not enough fish though.

I'd add in some Aulonocara species.

perhaps a Marleri Island or baenschi, a Ngara flame tail, a Maulana bicolor.

Perhaps also a Copadichromis borleyi, Copadichromis azereus


----------



## fddlss (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks.

Below, I have listed their maximum size according to the species' profiles on the library, do you think I will still have space for more after all or most of them are full grown?

I like some of the Aulonocara that Fogelhund recommended.

1x Male: Mylochromis lateristriga | Max. Adult Size: 12"
1x Male: Cyrtocara moorii | Max. Adult Size: 9"
1x Male: Otopharynx lithobates (Zimbawe) | Max. Adult Size: 5.5"
1x Male: Placidochromis sp. "Phenochilus Tanzania" | Max. Adult Size: 10"
1x Male: Protomelas sp. "Spilonotus Likoma" | Max. Adult Size: 10"
1x Male: Protomelas spilonotus (Mara Rocks) | Max. Adult Size: 10"
1x Male: Nimbochromis venustus | Max. Adult Size: 10.5"


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

If want something similar to the Lethrinops Red Cap, look into Otopharynx Tetrastigma. I actually have both species in my 72, and as Fogelhund stated, although still attractive, the Lethrinops never gets the red color on his head. The Tetrastigma on the other hand has really got some stunning color IMO. Here's a so-so pic of him. His flanks are really very colorful, almost an irridescent green.


----------



## flyn dutchmn (Mar 1, 2011)

I have had a group of Red Cap Lethrinops "Chirwa" for about a year now.

The male shows the best color when he's in a species only tank. There currently in my 72 gallon, but are very passive fish and will probably end up in my 55 gallon soon.

OT: I would add them all at once as juvies if possible, but there shouldn't be too much trouble adding a couple here or there.


----------



## fddlss (Apr 7, 2011)

Nice fish! I will stick with the last list, for now and see what happens. I'm now looking for reputable breeders who breed pure strains.

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Will these two get along?
1x Male: Protomelas sp. "Spilonotus Likoma" | Max. Adult Size: 10" 
1x Male: Protomelas spilonotus (Mara Rocks) | Max. Adult Size: 10"

Also, this is a 60" tank right? Are 10" fish too big?


----------



## fddlss (Apr 7, 2011)

Yup, it's 60". Fogelhund told me that 8" would be enough for my tank. I don't know if there are any exceptions. I also don't know about Protomelas sp. "Spilonotus Likoma" and Protomelas spilonotus (Mara Rocks) getting along, good question, we should have the experts answer that.


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

Yup, it's 60". Fogelhund told me that 8" would be enough for my tank. I don't know if there are any exceptions. I also don't know about Protomelas sp. "Spilonotus Likoma" and Protomelas spilonotus (Mara Rocks) getting along, good question, we should have the experts answer that.

Both species are fairly peaceful so I would think they would get along. I have a male juvie Mara Rocks and he doesn't bother anyone. He does get pushed around by the other peacock cichlids and haps that I have in there with him.


----------



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

I have an 8inch Protomelas spilonotus (Mara Rocks) and an 8inch Protomelas sp. "Spilonotus Tanzania" in my 6ft tank and they coexist but I would not go as far as saying they are peaceful to each other, they chase each other but do not lock or really fight. They are the 2 biggest fish in the tank and only really bother each other. I also had an 8inch Yellow Princess that the Mara Rocks did not like, he would chase him all over until the Yellow Princess hid in the lower corner of my tank.

With the Likoma and the Mara Rocks looking so similar, I would have to guess at one of them being picked on by the other, with only one of them showing very good color.


----------



## fddlss (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks guys! I will probably add them and if they get aggressive I will have to separate them. What's the approximate lifespan of these cichlids, with good care?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Eight years for mbuna. I don't know if that goes higher with haps.


----------



## fddlss (Apr 7, 2011)

Mylochromis lateristriga | Lifespan: ?
Cyrtocara moorii | Lifespan: 12 years
Otopharynx lithobates (Zimbawe) | Lifespan: ?
Placidochromis sp. "Phenochilus Tanzania" | Lifespan: ?
Protomelas sp. "Spilonotus Likoma" | Lifespan: ? 
Protomelas spilonotus (Mara Rocks) | Lifespan: ? 
Nimbochromis venustus | Lifespan: 10 years

For what I've read about other haps it seems like the average lifespan ranges from 7 to 12 years.


----------



## fddlss (Apr 7, 2011)

Would a Mastecembelus sp. "Rosette" eel be compatible with the fish I want?


----------



## fddlss (Apr 7, 2011)

I went off a little bit on the list of fish I wanted and got some different fish (for now). This is my current stock:

2 x OB Peacocks 2" (I don't like hybrids, but my GF loved them so I bought them, so she can get excited and don't bother me  )
2 x Otopharynx Lithobates 1.5"
1 x Nimbochromis Venesuts 4-5"
1 x Nimbochromis Livingstonii 3"
1 x Aulonocara Swallowtail 4-5"
1 x Aulonocara Jacobfreibergi "Eureka" or Stuartgranti 3.5"
1 x Aulonocara Nyassae 4"

What do you think? Do you see any issues? Besides Livingstonii and Venustus growing too large for a 5 Ft. tank. Can I add more fish or I should consider my tank as fully stocked?

This is not an All Male Malawi Haplochromines tank as I've planned. Now is a Haps/Peacocks tank.

Thanks.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Why did you get two of the Otos and OB peacocks? Both males?


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

+1

Keep an eye on the Swallowtail because his fins are an easy target. :wink:


----------



## fddlss (Apr 7, 2011)

The Otos they are too small to be sure but they look like a female and a male. They get along quite well, too. Actually, the swallow tail was the only one chasing everybody around, but now he is calm.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

So you don't want a female in the tank, right? And you got two until they mature and you can tell?


----------



## fddlss (Apr 7, 2011)

DJRansome said:


> So you don't want a female in the tank, right? And you got two until they mature and you can tell?


Exactly.


----------

